# File "1" sparsi sul filesystem - help [RISOLTO]

## Luk4

ho configurato un server con gentoo, da poco tempo e gironzolando per il filesystem quasi sempre nelle directory dove lavoro o in / vedo che compiono file vuoti nominati "1"

esempio: 

```
thefenix / # cd /var/bind/

thefenix bind # ls

1  lan.hosts  lan.rev  local.hosts  named.ca  root.cache

```

penso sia un problema del filesystem...sono un po' allarmato...idee\suggerimenti?

non ho eseguito fsck.ext3 per il fatto che il file system e' quello di root ed è montato...essendo questo un server (senza ne monitor ne altro) mi risulta un  difficile riavviare da live

help   :Embarassed: 

//EDIT: filesystem reiserfs...missà che tarro tutto e riformatto ext3 domani.

----------

## HoX

prova a fare così:

```

# locate -u

# locate *1

```

e così vedi quanti sono... se poi vuoi:

```

# rm -i `locate *1`

```

e li elimini tutti... se non ti tornano sei a posto così... se tornano cerchi di capire il motivo[/code]

----------

## Luk4

 *Anema wrote:*   

> prova a fare così:
> 
> ```
> 
> # locate -u
> ...

 

ritornano! il problema è quello! li ho cancellati a mano..ma li ho visti ricomparire...non so proprio cosa sia! ho controllato log senza trovare nessun motivo...ho paura che si spu***i il fs

----------

## HoX

```
ps -A
```

che cosa ti da? non voglio farmi i fatti tuoi per sapere che fai girare sul computer, ma magari c'è qualche programma che li crea...

----------

## Luk4

 *Anema wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ps -A
> ```
> ...

 

figurati..se riesci a trovare qualcosa di strano tu che io proprio non vedo nulla di anormale:

```
  PID TTY          TIME CMD

    1 ?        00:00:00 init

    2 ?        00:00:00 migration/0

    3 ?        00:00:00 ksoftirqd/0

    4 ?        00:00:00 watchdog/0

    5 ?        00:00:00 events/0

    6 ?        00:00:00 khelper

    7 ?        00:00:00 kthread

   46 ?        00:00:00 kblockd/0

   47 ?        00:00:00 kseriod

   84 ?        00:00:00 pdflush

   85 ?        00:00:00 pdflush

   86 ?        00:00:00 kswapd0

   87 ?        00:00:00 aio/0

   88 ?        00:00:00 cifsoplockd

   89 ?        00:00:00 cifsdnotifyd

  727 ?        00:00:00 kpsmoused

  731 ?        00:00:00 reiserfs/0

  826 ?        00:00:00 udevd

 3415 ?        00:00:00 syslog-ng

 3831 ?        00:00:00 dhcpcd

 4016 ?        00:00:00 mysqld

 4097 ?        00:00:00 sshd

 4210 ?        00:00:00 portmap

 4272 ?        00:00:00 rpc.idmapd

 4293 ?        00:00:00 lockd

 4294 ?        00:00:00 rpciod/0

 4295 ?        00:00:00 nfsd

 4296 ?        00:00:00 nfsd

 4297 ?        00:00:00 nfsd

 4298 ?        00:00:00 nfsd

 4299 ?        00:00:00 nfsd

 4300 ?        00:00:00 nfsd

 4301 ?        00:00:00 nfsd

 4302 ?        00:00:00 nfsd

 4311 ?        00:00:00 rpc.mountd

 4367 ?        00:00:00 smbd

 4376 ?        00:00:00 smbd

 4377 ?        00:00:00 nmbd

 4441 tty1     00:00:00 agetty

 4442 tty2     00:00:00 agetty

 4443 tty3     00:00:00 agetty

 4444 tty4     00:00:00 agetty

 4445 tty5     00:00:00 agetty

 4446 tty6     00:00:00 agetty

 5222 ?        00:00:00 apache2

 5223 ?        00:00:00 apache2

 5240 ?        00:00:00 apache2

 6229 ?        00:00:00 apache2

 6231 ?        00:00:00 apache2

 6272 ?        00:00:00 apache2

 6340 ?        00:00:00 apache2

 6342 ?        00:00:00 apache2

 6397 ?        00:00:00 apache2

 6400 ?        00:00:00 apache2

 6418 ?        00:00:00 apache2

 6563 ?        00:00:00 apache2

 6688 ?        00:00:02 named

 6782 ?        00:00:03 sshd

 6785 pts/0    00:00:00 bash

 9197 pts/0    00:00:04 locate

 9198 ?        00:00:00 sshd

 9201 pts/1    00:00:00 bash

 9206 pts/1    00:00:00 ps

```

```

thefenix ~ # pstree

init-+-6*[agetty]

     |-apache2---11*[apache2]

     |-dhcpcd

     |-events/0

     |-khelper

     |-ksoftirqd/0

     |-kthread-+-aio/0

     |         |-cifsdnotifyd

     |         |-cifsoplockd

     |         |-kblockd/0

     |         |-kpsmoused

     |         |-kseriod

     |         |-kswapd0

     |         |-2*[pdflush]

     |         |-reiserfs/0

     |         `-rpciod/0

     |-lockd

     |-migration/0

     |-mysqld---9*[{mysqld}]

     |-named

     |-8*[nfsd]

     |-nmbd

     |-portmap

     |-rpc.idmapd

     |-rpc.mountd

     |-smbd---smbd

     |-sshd-+-sshd---bash---locate

     |      `-sshd---bash---pstree

     |-syslog-ng

     |-udevd

     `-watchdog/0

```

grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## Luk4

locate *1 trova tantissimi file contenenti 1..come cerco i file che siano esattamente "1" ho provato che le regexp ma evidentemente sbaglio qualcosa perche'e' locate -r ^1 non trova nulla

edit: ho provato con

```
locate -r 1 | grep /1$   
```

non credo sia la via migliore ma funziona: trovo questi file   :Surprised: 

```
/dev/tts/1

/dev/rd/1

/dev/loop/1

/var/bind/1

/usr/share/terminfo/1

/usr/portage/sys-process/runit/files/1

/proc/irq/1

/proc/1

/proc/1/task/1

/proc/826/task/826/fd/1

/proc/826/fd/1

/proc/3415/task/3415/fd/1

/proc/3415/fd/1

/proc/3831/task/3831/fd/1

/proc/3831/fd/1

/proc/4016/task/4016/fd/1

/proc/4016/task/4031/fd/1

/proc/4016/task/4032/fd/1

/proc/4016/task/4033/fd/1

/proc/4016/task/4034/fd/1

/proc/4016/task/4039/fd/1

/proc/4016/task/4040/fd/1

/proc/4016/task/4042/fd/1

/proc/4016/task/4044/fd/1

/proc/4016/task/4071/fd/1

/proc/4016/fd/1

/proc/4097/task/4097/fd/1

/proc/4097/fd/1

/proc/4210/task/4210/fd/1

/proc/4210/fd/1

/proc/4272/task/4272/fd/1

/proc/4272/fd/1

/proc/4311/task/4311/fd/1

/proc/4311/fd/1

/proc/4367/task/4367/fd/1

/proc/4367/fd/1

/proc/4376/task/4376/fd/1

/proc/4376/fd/1

/proc/4377/task/4377/fd/1

/proc/4377/fd/1

/proc/4441/task/4441/fd/1

/proc/4441/fd/1

/proc/4442/task/4442/fd/1

/proc/4442/fd/1

/proc/4443/task/4443/fd/1

/proc/4443/fd/1

/proc/4444/task/4444/fd/1

/proc/4444/fd/1

/proc/4445/task/4445/fd/1

/proc/4445/fd/1

/proc/4446/task/4446/fd/1

/proc/4446/fd/1

/proc/5222/task/5222/fd/1

/proc/5222/fd/1

/proc/5223/task/5223/fd/1

/proc/5223/fd/1

/proc/5240/task/5240/fd/1

/proc/5240/fd/1

/proc/6229/task/6229/fd/1

/proc/6229/fd/1

/proc/6231/task/6231/fd/1

/proc/6231/fd/1

/proc/6272/task/6272/fd/1

/proc/6272/fd/1

/proc/6340/task/6340/fd/1

/proc/6340/fd/1

/proc/6342/task/6342/fd/1

/proc/6342/fd/1

/proc/6397/task/6397/fd/1

/proc/6397/fd/1

/proc/6400/task/6400/fd/1

/proc/6400/fd/1

/proc/6418/task/6418/fd/1

/proc/6418/fd/1

/proc/6563/task/6563/fd/1

/proc/6563/fd/1

/proc/6688/task/6688/fd/1

/proc/6688/fd/1

/proc/6782/task/6782/fd/1

/proc/6782/fd/1

/proc/6785/task/6785/fd/1

/proc/6785/fd/1

/proc/9197/task/9197/fd/1

/proc/9197/fd/1

/proc/9198/task/9198/fd/1

/proc/9198/fd/1

/proc/9201/task/9201/fd/1

/proc/9201/fd/1

```

----------

## HoX

```
 locate */1 
```

risolve il problema della moltitudine di file...

ho notato un processo chiamato "named" nel tuo ps -A... sai cos'è?

----------

## Luk4

 *Anema wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  locate */1 
> ```
> ...

 

avevo risolto il "*/1" prima di leggere il tuo post, named è il server dns che uso

----------

## HoX

In /proc e /dev sono normali... io almeno credo perchè li ho anche io

quelli i /var e /usr possono essere richiesti da qualche programma

----------

## Luk4

 *Anema wrote:*   

> In /proc e /dev sono normali... io almeno credo perchè li ho anche io
> 
> quelli i /var e /usr possono essere richiesti da qualche programma

 

mistero partizialmente risolto!

```

thefenix bind # ls

lan.hosts  lan.rev  local.hosts  named.ca  root.cache

thefenix bind # /etc/init.d/named restart

 * Stopping named ...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Starting named ...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

thefenix bind # ls

1  lan.hosts  lan.rev  local.hosts  named.ca  root.cache

thefenix bind # ls /

bin  boot  dev  etc  home  lib  mnt  opt  proc  root  sbin  sys  tmp  usr  var

thefenix bind # cd /

thefenix / # /etc/init.d/named restart

 * Stopping named ...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Starting named ...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

thefenix / # ls

1  bin  boot  dev  etc  home  lib  mnt  opt  proc  root  sbin  sys  tmp  usr  var

```

di dev e proc non mi preoccupavo neanche io!

crea il file "1" nella dir dove lancio lo script di avvio di named...ora indago..sento il mio fs piu' al sicuro ora   :Very Happy: 

//edit: grazie per le tue tempestive risposte

//edit2: avevo modificato lo script di avvio di named improvvisandomi bashscripter....era una cavolata!   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  fixed.

----------

